# Wife says " get a good one"



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay..so the wife has told me that this year the tax refund will be mine to spend! I am going to get a new mini lathe. My question is..what is the best out? I see alot about the Jet 1220. Can you tell me what you like, and why?


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Wonderwood - I do not have the Jet Lathe - but my neighbor does, and he simply loves it. It is amazing what he had made with it and I thought that the mini lathe was just made for pens. Only seeing the results of his work and knowing that this was his first lathe - I would purchase one in a heart beat!!
look at this video:
http://www.jettools.com/workshop/video5.html


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I have the Jet 1014 VSI. Slightly smaller but the variable speed is very nice. I don't think you can go wrong with either one. Look in my gallery and you can see some bowls I turned with my Jet lathe


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*buy a good one*

You won't go wrong with any of those.I have a Ricon and the reason that I chose it over Jet was that it has a 12" swing and I love it.It was my 1st lathe and still have it ,plus the Nova 1624-44,plus a little after market one.I have actually cored on it with the Kel McNaughton coring tool,and there service dept is 2nd to none.Plus its cheaper than the others :thumbsup: You may want to check it out also.Good luck with what ever you go with.
Ken


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

I picked up my 1220 a couple months ago.
It's not the VS model, but, speed change are quite easy.
Very solid and stable.
Makes a nice pile of chips really fast...
The only thing I don't like, is I don't have more time to spend with it 

Ron


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the jet 1014vs. For me the mini is a good machine but the variable was a must. I have a bigger lathe and just got tired of changing the belt to get the speed that i wanted. Ask yourself if you are going to be turning larger bowls or platters over the 10" ( limit of the 1014 ) or if it's as big as you plan on doing. Good luck in your search.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Im with Woodsman, I too have the Rikon and love it. I went to woodcraft to buy the Rikon and they had it on sale for 299.00. It's not a v/s, but when you open the door to change the belt, you have access to the entire pully system which in my opinion makes it easier to change the belt. I was going to purchase the Jet but the extra swing over the bed sold me and it was cheaper.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderwood, I purchased a Jet 1220 about three months ago and I don't regret not one penny of that purchase. It has lived up to all of my expectations. I also considered the Rikon but the Jet has a five year warranty so I chose the Jet. You've probably already purchased your lathe but whichever you have chosen I'm sure you will be happy with either one. Have fun. HLW


----------



## johnp (Nov 24, 2008)

guess you've got a good wife.. but if that is her attitude, why not a oneway? for the price of a jet plus a grand or so, you've got the best..

jokes aside, i've always recogmended the jet for anyone wanting a smaller lathe


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, and input. I havent gotten it yet...Im leaning toward the Jet....but with the Jet...can I do anything over 10 inches?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

If you get the 1220, you can do just a tad under 12 inches. I have the 10" jet and could turn bowls up to about 9 1/2". You still need a hint of clearance between the bed and your turning. I also have the 1642 jet, and have turned some 15 1/2" bowls. I can turn bigger if I get an outboard tool rest and slide the headstock down to the end. I think you will be real happy with the 1220, it has a slightly bigger motor than my 10" jet. Get the variable speed if you can. I didn't have it on the smaller jet, but do have it on the larger one. It is a very nice convenience, even though it isn't that hard to change belt positions. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

Before you buy anything, check out the Rikon closely. I used to work at a Woodcraft store and sold these laths. The Jet and Delta are almost identical. The Rikon has better features and price.
I have a Delta only because the owner gave me a price I couldn't turn down. Fact is, I have only made a hand full of pens in the 3 years I've owned it. I have no complaints with it.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Before you buy anything, check out the Steel City VS mini. I have this lathe and it's great. And for just about $250-300, it's the best bargain on the market. It has a 10" swing and 15" between centers, and you would love it. It's currently $249.99 at Woodworker's Supply.

You DO know, however, that the lathe purchase is only the first step. Better take a picture of your money and post it on the wall, because you won't see it again, with all the other stuff you need to buy. Either have deep pockets or a high limit on your credit card. DAMHIKT!!

Nancy


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

sounds like the biggest bowls i would beable to make on a mini would be 10 inches? Is this about right?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well if you went with the Rikon, you can turn up to 12". Prob more like 11 3/4 in reality.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderwood, As I stated before I went with the Jet 1220 because of it's 5 year warranty. You can also turn up to a 11 3/4" bowl. The 1220 has a 3/4 HP motor and the Rikon doesn't. I'm sure the Rikon is a good lathe too. However, if you think you want to turn larger bowls rather than smaller, I would save my bucks and go with a larger lathe. I guess it really comes down to this. How good were you (Santa) to your wife on Christmas? Good luck.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*wife says get a good one*

Like I said I have the Ricon and love it,and it will turn 11" bowls,BUT you are working it,so like was already said,if you want to turn the bigger stuff.I would save up and get something like the Nova 1624.I have that one also I think its around 1,100 right now,but it will turn anything you want to throw on it.


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

The woodsman said:


> Like I said I have the Ricon and love it,and it will turn 11" bowls,BUT you are working it,so like was already said,if you want to turn the bigger stuff.I would save up and get something like the Nova 1624.I have that one also I think its around 1,100 right now,but it will turn anything you want to throw on it.


 My main thing im going to want to turn..is ens, and small stuff ( pepper mills etc ) However it would be nice to have the option to turn a bowl or plate. Im leaning toward the Jet 1220. I have been looking for youtube video on the ricon...but have yet found anything


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Two words: Variable speed.


----------



## Skip_Evans (Sep 6, 2007)

*Wife says get a good one*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GREAT Wife. I am always being asked this same question about personal computers. My stock answer is, spend as much as you can afford. Don't skimp now. Six months from now you will wish you had bought the bigger model and it will be too late. Don't get in a hurry.


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

*well its time...*

Taxes came in...and its timeto go buy the new toy.I have decided between either the Jet 1220, or the Rikon.I am leaning toward the Jet,because it has 3/4horse compared to the 1/2hp...also has a 5 year warranty....Guess it will be a last min thing....Rikon is a LOT cheaper...but I don't want to get home, and say i should of got the Jet.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Good luck which ever way you go.


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Free Shipping*

I'm don't know where you plan on purchasing your Lathe, but I got this email from Woodcraft today. 

We've got another great promotion for you to get select *Jet and/or Powermatic products...*
*Shipped Directly from the Manufacturer to *_*Your Home*_* - for FREE**
No Excess Weight Charge • No Residential Charge
No Lift Gate Charge • No Standard Shipping Fee*​
Place your order now through February 28th for select Jet & Powermatic products delivered to your home with FREE Shipping – Absolutely Free: No Excess Weight Charge, No Special Delivery Fees, and No Standard Shipping Fees.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Wife says,get a good one*

Even though I have the Ricon and am very pleased with it,but if you can swing for the Jet,I would go for it,You don't want to get one then later on down the road,say dang I wish I would have gotten the other one,allthough woodcraft does have a 30 day(I believe) no questions ask return policy.Good luck with whatever you go for.


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

I will be getting it at woodcraft...I only live 30 min from one...so no need for shipping...Im going with the Jet 1220....I was going to get the stand with it...but figure I could probably build a base for it for alot cheaper than $179....Question being....what height should I make this base?...I am about 5'7"


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderwood, The Jet is a good choice, I've owned the 1220 since this past summer and have had no issues with the unit. I also made my own base and I made it mobile. I like to do my turning outside when the weather permits because my basement is my work shop and it cuts down on the dust and mess. I made my base from 5/8" plywood and the frame and legs from 2x4's. The dimensions are L-57"xW-23xH-30" and I used two 6" wheels on two of the legs. I also bored several holes in the top to hold the turning tools. I'm 5'10" so I hope this info helps. It works for me. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

HLW said:


> Wonderwood, The Jet is a good choice, I've owned the 1220 since this past summer and have had no issues with the unit. I also made my own base and I made it mobile. I like to do my turning outside when the weather permits because my basement is my work shop and it cuts down on the dust and mess. I made my base from 5/8" plywood and the frame and legs from 2x4's. The dimensions are L-57"xW-23xH-30" and I used two 6" wheels on two of the legs. I also bored several holes in the top to hold the turning tools. I'm 5'10" so I hope this info helps. It works for me. Good luck.:thumbsup:


 you wouldnt have any pictures of your setup ?


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderwood,I've never downloaded pictures on this forum before, so I hope you can open them? As I said before, this base works for me and have been using it for several years. I used it with my first (Sears)lathe. I think I'll be getting a new lathe soon due to income tax returns. Too bad you don't live near me or I could make you a deal on my 1220. Good luck on making your base. HLW


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

HLW said:


> Wonderwood,I've never downloaded pictures on this forum before, so I hope you can open them? As I said before, this base works for me and have been using it for several years. I used it with my first (Sears)lathe. I think I'll be getting a new lathe soon due to income tax returns. Too bad you don't live near me or I could make you a deal on my 1220. Good luck on making your base. HLW


 Thanks...pictures turned up great!
whats your reason for wanting a new lathe?
Getting a full size?


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

It's probably pretty stupid to even be thinking of getting a new lathe. I've only had this one for six months and this is doing everything I want it to. So I guess it really comes down to wants vs. needs. If I do get another one, I guess the only way to upgrade would be full size because I really don't care if it has variable speed or not. The bottom line is, that I really can't justify buying a new one because they both do the same job except one will turn larger bowls and there again ( I ask myself) is that really important or worth paying the difference? I'm just happy turning!! HLW:blink:


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

L-57"xW-23xH-30"...this leave enough room in the back to change speeds etc.? I will be mounting it to a wall for now...maybe make a mobile one later on.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Wonderwood,As you can see from the photos you will still have a foot behind the lathe to lay things on. Changing the speeds on the lathe is very easy and done standing in front of the lathe where the tension lever is located. When you get the lathe(assuming you haven't) you'll see it's very user friendly.HLW


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

getting ready to go to woodcraft...as soon as they call me back...They didnt have one in stock, but said they would sell me the floor model...10% off


----------

